# 3 Fucking awesome songs



## actsnoblemartin (Sep 29, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF6SyaIJFbQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj_Wtrjmjqg[/ame] 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5ZbdDDNz3c[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Sep 29, 2007)

tell me what you think people

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVuUfTNFNhk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sTQMy1ErZY[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Sep 29, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efJKWIaxi34[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Sep 29, 2007)

I want your comments, do you like them or not, why or why not?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFYKZjLD_S4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXh7ZQGJiV4[/ame]


----------



## Teri B. (Feb 17, 2008)

I thrasher, huh?  My 16 yo guitar freak son is really into that kind of music right now.  

I don't like Alter Bridge because I'm a CREED fan.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5yY1Nrznh4I&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5yY1Nrznh4I&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## ZFProductions (Sep 30, 2008)

nice songs people thankss.


----------



## Svante (Jan 29, 2009)

the Rasmus

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiK0fxQqhXc&feature=related]YouTube - the rasmus-night after night[/ame]

Children o f Bodom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLAjKtmT3lk&feature=related]YouTube - Children Of Bodom - "In Your Face"[/ame]


----------



## DiamondDave (Jan 29, 2009)

All of those were  like listening to cats fuck

fucking horrible


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 29, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> All of those were  like listening to cats fuck
> 
> fucking horrible



thanks for the heads up..saved me a lot of time


----------



## Dis (Jan 29, 2009)

9 posts in a year and a half.. How good did you think they'd be?


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 29, 2009)

Dis said:


> 9 posts in a year and a half.. How good did you think they'd be?



no shit--speaking of Zombies I just saw a name that scared the hell outta me--and it wasn't TM this time.


----------



## ProfessorG2 (Feb 2, 2009)

Gimme Shelter-Stones
Winelight-Kurt Elling
Stolen Moments-Oliver Nelson, Eric Dolphy, Bill Evans, Freddie Hubbard​


----------

